
E-Mail Surveillance Renews Concerns in Congress (2009) - uvdiv
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/17/us/17nsa.html?pagewanted=all
======
ck2
I think several "political analysts" on tv owe Snowden an apology for saying
his claim of being able to read the President's email was grandiose, given
this prior proof.

And just imagine what unsupervised contractors do.

------
jdp23
At today's hearing, Rep. Himes was focused on the risks of collecting the data
_even assuming_ good processes and oversight for legitimate access. In
response the NSA said that there hadn't been any examples of people ignoring
processes and getting improper access. But here's at least one ...

------
uvdiv
To preempt confusion: the old title was

 _' NSA analyst "improperly accessed" Bill Clinton's email [2009]'_

That's what the early comments are replying to.

------
uptown
I thought he only sent 2 emails, or did he have a separate personal email
account?:

[http://www.salon.com/2011/02/17/bill_clinton_2_emails_presid...](http://www.salon.com/2011/02/17/bill_clinton_2_emails_president/)

~~~
LoganCale
This incident didn't occur during Clinton's presidency.

------
throwaway10001
_Because each court order could single out hundreds or even thousands of phone
numbers or e-mail addresses, the number of individual communications that were
improperly collected could number in the millions, officials said._

Hey Google, Facebook at al, what say you?

------
IgorPartola
Hey Bill,

Here are the nuclear launch codes:

nhERB3kDBdg7vVSZ Q4MKgBcPkgS4MqtU fdsAbGzOnOf8d2Ep

Hope all goes well. Good luck with the free world. Say high to Hillary.

George

~~~
adamman
Wouldn't Bill be sending them to George?

~~~
sukuriant
We've had two George Bush's; but, I think the context suggested you're right.

